# Religion and spirituality discussion. [Civil conversation only!]



## nivoldoog (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, Maybe a religion/spirtuality thread could be cool. As long as not TOO much bashing goes on of other people Ideals... 

I dunno.... just an Idea... owwwee.... Damn thinking always hurts


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 3, 2009)

*Religion/Spirtuality Thread?*

I was thinking or something to add to general discutions.... Added to the fourm?


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 3, 2009)

*Religion/Spirtuality Thread?*

im going to vote for just creating a thread for it... giving it it's own subforum would just create too much flaming of people's beliefs.


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 3, 2009)

*Religion/Spirtuality Thread?*

I'll just avoid the subject all together. Don't have religion or spiritual beliefs don't believe everything happens for a reason, I think shit just happens.


----------



## wartomods (Sep 3, 2009)

*Religion/Spirtuality Thread?*

i think shit is all connected, the world is just a big intrincated chain reaction machine. Maybe there is something else to that, maybe not, not something we can understand and should not even think about it, cause it is useless and only leads to stupid religions


----------



## Mouse (Sep 3, 2009)

*Religion/Spirtuality Thread?*

I think our world exists on the back of a giant cosmic turtle named Jimbo.

I think a religion thread woudl be fine. I would hope we're all smart and respectful enough to not force our beliefs on others... we're not the catholic missionary types, ya know? lol

though, I wont knock those missionary people who go out to Africa and stuff.. they do help those people a lot. Who cares if they teach them christianity or whatever.. at least they know how to read now?


----------



## Mouse (Sep 3, 2009)

*Religion/Spirtuality Thread?*

party pooper...

or we coudl just change the title of this thread and save space  it's more economical.

worship the gods of efficiency!


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 3, 2009)

haha... funny


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 3, 2009)

Well cus I wonder if anyone else in here does the whole out of body stuff.

I have been, off n on, doing astral projection out of body um practice. More Astral Stuff, just cuirous if anyone else has had any exp. I have been doing lucid dreaming for like 15 years now, and getting quite apt at it. And have been trying to take that to the next lvl.


Or what else believes...


----------



## keg (Sep 4, 2009)

lllll


----------



## connerR (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm against discussion on religion or politics on message boards because they are the two subjects almost guaranteed to ruin everything.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 4, 2009)

keg said:


> doog.are you in the army now?



for now... but not much longer...


----------



## Mouse (Sep 4, 2009)

astral projection - Back when I was about13-16 I was realyl into finding some sort of religion that made sense to me.. and going the way of most girls, I found Wicca. From learning about it I did try a few things.. astral projection being one of them. I succeeded once, I think, it's hard to say. 

I did, however, get very good at lucid dreaming. Which, I feel is something anyone can and should do.l During that age I was experiencing a LOT of horrfying nightmares and I tried lucid dreaming in order to help myself change the direction my dreams were taking so that I could actually get sleep at night. Or, I would be able to yell at myself in my head to wake up and end a dream that had gone terribly wrong. It was extreamly useful.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 4, 2009)

When I was a kid I started lucid dreaming to have sex with chicks.... hey teenager...

Later I started doing shit like flying, making shit appear grow... Shapeshift... Cool shit. Then one day I tried to jump from my dream to someone elses... and I think I got lost.... And my astral projection studies started.


----------



## moe (Sep 5, 2009)

someone gotta throw at me like the basics on how to start lucid dreaming. i have a book on dreams, tried, but nah. idk.


----------



## drunken marauder (Sep 5, 2009)

I have had 4 out of body experences.. And one of em I wasnt even on drugs hahahahahaa...


----------



## dirty_rotten_squatter (Sep 5, 2009)

sanFRANCIS said:


> someone gotta throw at me like the basics on how to start lucid dreaming. i have a book on dreams, tried, but nah. idk.



Wiki has some very good articles on that, I'm not really into it but I enjoy reading about different shit.


----------



## nivoldoog (Sep 6, 2009)

Well alot of it has to do with people Taking for granted they are awake.

As you sit there right no reading this. how do you know your not dreaming this? I found setting alarms, for random times, and everytime I look at the clock to ask myseld, am I sleeping? Make it ingrained into you head to do "Reality Checks" and it should edvently carry over to your dreams... Shit zombies! Waaaiiittt a min, Zombies arent for real I must be sleeping.

Also Keep a dream journal. Right after a dream you wake from write it down. Or I found a tape recourder... One easyly used when half asleep, write or say some key words, and read them in a morning. But you got to write it down as soon as you wake from the dream. Not rolling back over and going back to bed.

The tricky part of lucid dreaming is TRYING to control stuff... You often want to FORCE your self... Liek running and walking.. but its kinda passive thing... Just think.. I want to go there and you should start moving. Man I ante had one in a month or so... but my work kinda makes it hard to practice it.


----------



## bote (Sep 7, 2009)

i've had some lucid dreams, but not for several years now. Cool stuff, like perfect VR. I predict that a lucid dream inducer will be marketed one day soon, and then everybody will just dream away their days, like an internal internet.


----------



## CdCase123 (Nov 20, 2009)

_"Within the Western model, we recognize and define 'psychosis' as a suboptimal state of consciousness that views 'reality' in a distorted way and does not recognize that distortion. It is therefore significant to note that from the mystical perspective, our usual state fits all the criteria of psychosis in that it is suboptimal, has a distorted view of reality, and does not recognize that distortion. Indeed, from the ultimate mystical perspective, psychosis can be defined as being trapped or attached to, any one state of consciousness, which by itself is necessarily limited and only relatively 'real'."_ Ram Dass


----------



## lobotomy3yes (Nov 20, 2009)

I taught myself to lucid dream, but I didn't really find it all that amazing. I prefer to see where my dreams go without interference. 


As for religion? Sometimes I believe in God and sometimes I don't. I do not think it really matters because the supernatural is not a physical, testable, falsifiable thing.
So believing there is a God or not is just an arbitrary decision. I used to think my ethics stemmed from my religious beliefs. I started to distance myself with religion once I realized that I held beliefs about ethics beyond what any book says. It is just something that I believe, and no bible can tell me otherwise. Generally these beliefs fit into a utilitarian/consequentialist frame of mind though. 


I can't say that I believe in out-of-body experiences in the spiritual sense. I believe the mind is a physical thing, and that no matter how real such an experience may seem, the reality is that it is simply neurons firing.


So yeah, that's what I think I believe.


----------



## Wolfeyes (Nov 21, 2009)

Personally I've found my own path. It's rather complicated to explain, but it's essentially common elements of various religions combined with self formed ideologies. I'm also deep into various flavors of mysticism, mostly Slavic, Afro-Caribbean and Native American.


----------



## Rstank (Nov 25, 2009)

i believe spirituality and religion to be enterily different things religion is an organized thing a book a gathering a basis of control and then i belive spirituality to be all around us at all times i get spirtual when i stand in the forrest i feel the energy of everything around me embracing me.....i belive spirituality as an individual experience there is no same two ways everyones path is different everyone marches through a different time and place so none can be entirely the same......i belive smoking and drinking although can be used to recieve lessons that this plant such as tobacco and marijuana have to teach....but most people these days abuse and use to escape there spiritual existance......it is denying a piece of yourself by doing so....RELIGION AND SPIRITUALITY NOT THE SAME THING.....i can agree that a spirtual pressense can be felt at any mass temple or masq.....but the answer is simple enough people are present throwing there energy and soul into dities that arent physical or spirtual by any nature thusly making them funnel such love and compassion into a bottomless pit...and to belive that christ is a physical aparition and physically did what he did....is to miss the entire point of the book


----------



## Rstank (Nov 25, 2009)

im prone to native and shamanic practices because medicine mixed with ideal and prooves effective....well i diffently get behind things that help people and heal them


----------



## tallhorseman (Jan 22, 2010)

pat robertson (non-capitalization intended cause I don't like the old shit-head) is using the Haiti earthquake to sling mud at Haitians. He says that god (not capitalized because I don't believe in the same god as he) intentionally lit the fuse on Haiti because they made a pact with the devil. I believe this is a good example of Bad Religion.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jan 23, 2010)

For anyone who believes in god(s) or "higher power" or even identifies as a member of a major religion, I'm wondering: how much of the texts do you believe to be literally true?

The stories of Prophet Muhammad or the Old Testament tales, the sermons of Jesus, the life and reincarnations of the Buddha - how much do you, as a subscriber to the faith, take as actually real and accurately reported, rather than as a metaphor or fable?


----------

